# [Urgent] can I install 3T Funda Pro fork on my TCR?



## duvla (Feb 27, 2011)

I moved the thread here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/%5Burgent%5D-can-i-install-3t-funda-pro-fork-my-tcr-259159.html

hope it's not a problem :aureola:


----------

